# quiso/quería



## El Patillas

Hola:
Tengo una duda sobre si usaré el pretérito o el imperfecto en esta frase.


"Súbitamente *quiso/quería* tener a gente en su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo"


Es que el hecho de tener "_súbitamente_" me desconcierta un poco. Me parece que debería llevar el pretérito, pero el impefecto no me suena mal. 

Gracias!
-Elpa


----------



## QUIJOTE

Las dos son perfectamente usables, a mi parecer no hay mucha diferencia excepto que la sensacion de querer algo es continua en *quería* y en *quiso* es mas de un sentimiento pasado. Saludos.


----------



## glasgy

Las dos son correctas pero como lleva súbitamente yo pondría quiso.


----------



## tablecloth

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Glasgy.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Coincido con todos. El uso de "quería" pondría el énfasis en que se trata de una descripción, el relato de una situación que, posiblemente, era habitual.


----------



## Siem

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con vosotr@s. Aquí en este ejemplo concreto "súbitamente" nos indica que es una acción concreta en el pasado, por tanto "quiso" es lo correcto. 
Otros ejemplos: De repente/ Súbitamente, las nubes desaparecieron ( "desaparecían" es incorrecto). De repente/Súbitamente, llegó Manuel ("llegaba" es incorrecto).

Por otro lado, para acciones habituales utilizamos el imperfecto: cantaba, quería, etc
De pequeño, yo jugaba en el equipo de fútbol del colegio.

Por cierto, se dice "a mi alrededor" y no "en mi alrededor"


----------



## aceituna

Siem said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con vosotr@s. Aquí en este ejemplo concreto "súbitamente" nos indica que es una acción concreta en el pasado, por tanto "quiso" es lo correcto.
> Otros ejemplos: De repente/ Súbitamente, las nubes desaparecieron ( "desaparecían" es incorrecto). De repente/Súbitamente, llegó Manuel ("llegaba" es incorrecto).


Hum, no sé... Yo lo veo así:

Súbitamente quiso -> ese deseo fue repentino y fugaz. Lo quiso sólo en ese momento. [Antes no quería - en ese momento quiso - después ya no quiso más]

Súbitamente quería -> el deseo empezó en ese preciso momento, pero luego continuó. [Antes no quería - a partir de entonces sí quería].


----------



## Rayines

En mi opinión, "súbitamente" puede referirse también a algo habitual en el pasado: Siempre le sucedía que "súbitamente quería tener a gente..........librarse de sí mismo".
Por eso pienso que puede corresponder tanto a un hecho puntual, que le sucedió una vez (quiso), o bien a un hecho repetido en el pasado (quería).
Pero podemos opinar distinto, claro.


----------



## glasgy

Siem said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con vosotr@s. Aquí en este ejemplo concreto "súbitamente" nos indica que es una acción concreta en el pasado, por tanto "quiso" es lo correcto.
> Otros ejemplos: De repente/ Súbitamente, las nubes desaparecieron ( "desaparecían" es incorrecto). De repente/Súbitamente, llegó Manuel ("llegaba" es incorrecto).
> 
> Por otro lado, para acciones habituales utilizamos el imperfecto: cantaba, quería, etc
> De pequeño, yo jugaba en el equipo de fútbol del colegio.
> 
> Por cierto, se dice "a mi alrededor" y no "en mi alrededor"



El empleo de súbitamente o de repente no implica que tengas que usar el pretérito perfecto simple, he aquí un ejemplo:

_Pasaba los veranos en el pueblo con mis abuelos, era bastante aburrido porque nunca había mucho que hacer hasta que de repente llegaba el circo y me convertía en el niño más feliz del mundo

_aquí no tiene sentido decir _llegó el circo

_Además estoy de acuerdo con las explicaciones de Ines y aceituna sobre si es un hecho puntual o continuo


----------



## El Patillas

Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones, me valen mucho.
Es que es una tarea de traducción del sueco al español y para que mejor puedan ver el contexto, les pongo un poco más:


"Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino continuaba caminando por el canal.
Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.
Súbitamente *quiso/quería* tener a gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber, quería estar sentado bebiéndolo a una mesa turística de una terraza donde pudiese estar sentado mirando a la gente que iba y venía".


----------



## Siem

glasgy said:


> El empleo de súbitamente o de repente no implica que tengas que usar el pretérito perfecto simple, he aquí un ejemplo:
> 
> _Pasaba los veranos en el pueblo con mis abuelos, era bastante aburrido porque nunca había mucho que hacer hasta que de repente llegaba el circo y me convertía en el niño más feliz del mundo_
> 
> aquí no tiene sentido decir _llegó el circo_
> 
> Además estoy de acuerdo con las explicaciones de Ines y aceituna sobre si es un hecho puntual o continuo


 

¿He dicho yo que "súbitamente"/ " de repente" tengan que llevar el pretérito perfecto simple?


----------



## Siem

El Patillas said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones, me valen mucho.
> Es que es una tarea de traducción del sueco al español y para que mejor puedan ver el contexto, les pongo un poco más:
> 
> 
> "Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino continuaba caminando por el canal.
> Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.
> Súbitamente *quiso/quería* tener a gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber, quería estar sentado bebiéndolo a una mesa turística de una terraza donde pudiese estar sentado mirando a la gente que iba y venía".


 

¡Ajá! "Quiso" es lo correcto


----------



## aceituna

Pues está claro que es cuestión de gustos... Yo pondría *quería* 

Otra cosilla, Elpa. No me suena bien esto:


El Patillas said:


> Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino continuaba caminando por el canal.


 
Tal vez:
... sino que continuó caminando por el canal --> pero tampoco me convence.
... no quería sino continuar caminando por el canal.


----------



## glasgy

El Patillas said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones, me valen mucho.
> Es que es una tarea de traducción del sueco al español y para que mejor puedan ver el contexto, les pongo un poco más:
> 
> 
> "Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino que continuó continuaba caminando por el canal.
> Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.
> Súbitamente *quiso/quería* tener a gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber, quería estar sentado bebiéndolo a en una mesa turística de una terraza turística donde pudiese estar sentado mirando a la gente que iba y venía".




Could you please write this sentence in English (I don't know Swedish ): _Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.

_There is something at the end of it that doesn't fit very well.

By the way, I like more _quería_


----------



## tablecloth

Yo creo que encajan igual de bien quiso o quería. Yo pondría "quiso" por el único motivo de no tener que repetir "quería" cuatro veces.
Saludos


----------



## Siem

"Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino *que continuó* caminando por el canal.
Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.
Súbitamente*, quiso *tener a gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber*.* *Quería estar sentado y bebiendo a la mesa de una terraza turística, desde donde pudiese mirar a la gente que iba y venía*".


----------



## El Patillas

MUCHAS gracias a todos por las correciones, mi profesora se quedará SÚPER contenta,vamos! 




aceituna said:


> Pues está claro que es cuestión de gustos... Yo pondría *quería*
> 
> Otra cosilla, Elpa. No me suena bien esto:
> 
> 
> Tal vez:
> ... sino que continuó caminando por el canal --> pero tampoco me convence.
> ... no quería sino continuar caminando por el canal.


 
Qué error tonto, sabía muy bien que cuando el verbo está conjugado, hay que usar "sino *que*"
GRACIAS!



glasgy said:


> Could you please write this sentence in English (I don't know Swedish ): _Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba._
> 
> There is something at the end of it that doesn't fit very well.
> 
> By the way, I like more _quería_


 
Wow, en inglés??! ayay, he luchado con este texto tanto en sueco como en español, (es que suena raro en sueco también) Pero bueno, un intento:
_"He was still so shaken of what he just had seen, that he didn't notice where he was, and to absorbed in thoughts to think where he was heading"_ 
(O algo así, es que mi inglés no es perfecto para nada)





tablecloth said:


> Yo creo que encajan igual de bien quiso o quería. Yo pondría "quiso" por el único motivo de no tener que repetir "quería" cuatro veces.
> Saludos


 
Hmm, muy interesante... Claro, hay que pensar estilísticamente también 




Siem said:


> "Luego cambió de idea, no quería tomar el metro, no se sentía preparado para volver, sino *que continuó* caminando por el canal.
> Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos de adónde iba.
> Súbitamente*, quiso *tener a gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber*.* *Quería estar sentado y bebiendo a la mesa de una terraza turística, desde donde pudiese mirar a la gente que iba y venía*".


 
Gracias, voy a usar lo que he puesto en rojo. Respecto a quiso/quería, tengo que pensar un poco más

Lo de mesa turística.. Lo sé, suena raro. Pero en el texto que traduzco ésta escrito que la mesa es turística, o sea el hincapié está en turística. Y que está situada en una terraza sólo fue dicho sea de paso. (más o menos)

Vale, gracias otra vez!
-Elpa


----------



## glasgy

Yo cambiaría el final de la frase por:_

Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en *sus* pensamientos* para pensar/saber hacia donde iba.*_


----------



## aceituna

El Patillas said:


> Wow, en inglés??! ayay, he luchado con este texto tanto en sueco como en español, (es que suena raro en sueco también) Pero bueno, un intento:
> _"He was still so shaken of what he just had seen, that he didn't notice where he was, and to absorbed in thoughts to think where he was heading"_
> (O algo así, es que mi inglés no es perfecto para nada)


El último toque: 

_Todavía estaba demasiado conmovido por lo que acababa de ver, para darse cuenta de dónde estaba, y demasiado absorto en pensamientos [AQUÍ FALTA ALGO] de adónde iba._

Demasiado absorto en sus pensamientos...
... para fijarse adonde iba.
... para darse cuenta de adónde iba (esta no la recomiento, porque ya has usado darse cuenta en la frase anterior)
... para pensar adónde estaba yendo
...


----------



## El Patillas

Vosotros sois muy amables! Ahora está perfectísimo


----------



## juandelrio

No sé. No sé qué pensaría tu profesora acerca de cómo has llegado a dar forma a este texto.
Por cierto, "Súbitamente quería tener gente a su alrededor" significa que las ganas de estar con gente le solían llegar de repente. Como ha quedado claro que no se está hablando de su manera de ser, sino de lo que le ocurrió aquel día, es necesario el empleo de "quiso", aunque el nuevo deseo se quedara con él para siempre.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Prefiero quiso sólo por motivos literarios y no gramaticales. Con absoluta prescindencia de si su deseo fue fugaz, se satisfizo o persistió, hay un cambio de ritmo que sólo el perfecto puede dar. De hecho luego volvemos al relato y los deseos comienzan a acumularse más rápido de lo que se satisfacen, como lo delata el "quería esto .... quería lo otro", y es el imperfecto y no otro el que puede dar cuenta de esto. Insisto, por motivos literarios, pues por el valor puramente informativo bien podemos jugar un poco con los tiempos.


----------



## juandelrio

Dice Glasgy:_ "Pasaba los veranos en el pueblo con mis abuelos, era bastante aburrido porque nunca había mucho que hacer hasta que de repente llegaba el circo y me convertía en el niño más feliz del mundo"

_"aquí no tiene sentido decir _llegó el circo," _concluye Glasgy

Completamente de acuerdo. Lo que se quiere decir en este texto necesita "llegaba", porque habla de los veranos de su infancia, no de un verano en concreto. Todos los veranos se aburría hasta que llegaba el circo. La llegada del circo es en tiempo imperfecto, se refiere a cualquier año de su infancia. Por eso no se puede emplear "llegó" sin confundir.

Sin embargo, el texto que comentamos se desarrolla en un tiempo concreto, que requiere "quiso".

En cuanto a los motivos literarios en oposición a los gramaticales, de los que nos habla aleCcowaN, nada que objetar. Sería por mi parte una locura constreñir la libertad de alquien que decide escribir rompiendo las normas, como el que decide tirarse a la piscina haciendo un doble mortal con tirabuzón. Como mínimo, estás en tu derecho. A lo mejor sale un gran obra, rompedora de moldes, creadora de lenguaje, eterna, pero no suele ocurrir sino que comunique mal lo que se intenta decir, que confunda. Probablemente tú puedas permitirte licencias, pero incluso tú 
convendrás conmigo en que a quien intenta aprender a nadar no le conviene tirarse al agua con saltos mortales.

Así pues, la elección de "quiso" para el texto que comentamos, que finalmente parece haberse impuesto, ha sido acertada, la única gramaticalmente correcta, si no se es un príncipe de las letras.


----------



## aceituna

Entonces Juan, si para tí "quiso" es la única opción gramaticalmente correcta, ¿habría que cambiar también el resto de verbos que le siguen?

Súbitamente *quiso* tener a gente a su alrededor, *echó* de menos sonidos y movimientos y distracción, *quiso* librarse de sí mismo. *Quiso* algo de beber, *quiso* estar sentado bebiéndolo en una terraza donde pudiese estar sentado mirando a la gente que iba y venía... 

¿Te parece que suena mejor así? Porque el "súbitamente" afecta a todos esos verbos...

A mí me suena mejor todos con imperfecto (no sé por qué, quizá porque crea esa sensación de "acumulación de deseos" de la que hablaba Alec, y me parece apropiado). Entiendo que alguien prefiera usar el pretérito, pero no creo que sea la única opción gramaticalmente correcta.

Es una cuestión de estilo.

Y no soy una princesa de las letras (desgraciadamente).


----------



## juandelrio

Aceituna, el tiempo se puede desmenuzar, partir, expander, congelar, se pueden hacer maravillas con el tiempo.

El empezar con "quiso" no impide que, una vez ocurrido el hecho, soñemos, debatamos con nosotros mismos, discurramos por el tiempo.

Súbitamente "_quiso"_ (necesario por lo repentino),descubrió que lo_ "había querido"_ siempre,  "_lo quería", __"echaba"_ de menos tantas cosas ... y _"quiso" _librarse de sí mismo. _"Deseaba"_ beber y se _"sentó"_ donde _"creía_" que "_iba"_ a estar más acompañado ...


----------



## aceituna

juandelrio said:


> Aceituna, el tiempo se puede desmenuzar, partir, expander, congelar, se pueden hacer maravillas con el tiempo.


Estoy de acuerdo. Y precisamente por eso, el pretérito no es la única opción correcta...


----------



## aleCcowaN

juandelrio said:


> Dice Glasgy:_ "Pasaba los veranos en el pueblo con mis abuelos, era bastante aburrido porque nunca había mucho que hacer hasta que de repente llegaba el circo y me convertía en el niño más feliz del mundo"
> 
> _"aquí no tiene sentido decir _llegó el circo," _concluye Glasgy
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo. Lo que se quiere decir en este texto necesita "llegaba", porque habla de los veranos de su infancia, no de un verano en concreto. Todos los veranos se aburría hasta que llegaba el circo. La llegada del circo es en tiempo imperfecto, se refiere a cualquier año de su infancia. Por eso no se puede emplear "llegó" sin confundir.
> 
> Sin embargo, el texto que comentamos se desarrolla en un tiempo concreto, que requiere "quiso".
> 
> En cuanto a los motivos literarios en oposición a los gramaticales, de los que nos habla aleCcowaN, nada que objetar. Sería por mi parte una locura constreñir la libertad de alquien que decide escribir rompiendo las normas, como el que decide tirarse a la piscina haciendo un doble mortal con tirabuzón. Como mínimo, estás en tu derecho. A lo mejor sale un gran obra, rompedora de moldes, creadora de lenguaje, eterna, pero no suele ocurrir sino que comunique mal lo que se intenta decir, que confunda. Probablemente tú puedas permitirte licencias, pero incluso tú
> convendrás conmigo en que a quien intenta aprender a nadar no le conviene tirarse al agua con saltos mortales.
> 
> Así pues, la elección de "quiso" para el texto que comentamos, que finalmente parece haberse impuesto, ha sido acertada, la única gramaticalmente correcta, si no se es un príncipe de las letras.


No sé realmente lo que creíste entender de mis palabras ni cómo funciona tu mente, pero estabas sintonizando otro canal. Para que puedas hacer una crítica constructiva te pongo a continuación el párrafo que preferí, tal cual explico en mi post anterior:

" Súbitamente *quiso* tener  gente a su alrededor, echaba de menos sonidos, movimientos y distracción; quería librarse de sí mismo. Quería algo de beber, quería estar bebiéndolo sentado a una mesa turística en una terraza donde pudiese estar mirando a la gente que iba y venía"

Repasa también las reglas del foro, en especial la N°14.


----------



## juandelrio

AlecCowan, no sé qué dirá la regla 14, pero tu respuesta evidencia que no te han gustado mis palabras. Lo lamento profundamente. Ya se sabe que hablar todos a un tiempo es la mejor manera de no entenderse. "¿Qué habrá entendido éste de mis palabras?" cuando en realidad éste solo comentaba las de otro. A ti iba dirigido exclusivamente el quinto párrafo de mi anterior intervención. En él reconozco tu solvencia al escribir, tu riqueza y tu capacidad, pero te recuerdo que para empezar a andar se usan los andadores. Si mi torpeza me sigue impidiendo ver en mis palabras lo ofensivo, por favor, ayúdame.


----------



## NewdestinyX

juandelrio said:


> AlecCowan, no sé qué dirá la regla 14, pero tu respuesta evidencia que no te han gustado mis palabras. Lo lamento profundamente. Ya se sabe que hablar todos a un tiempo es la mejor manera de no entenderse. "¿Qué habrá entendido éste de mis palabras?" cuando en realidad éste solo comentaba las de otro. A ti iba dirigido exclusivamente el quinto párrafo de mi anterior intervención. En él reconozco tu solvencia al escribir, tu riqueza y tu capacidad, pero te recuerdo que para empezar a andar se usan los andadores. Si mi torpeza me sigue impidiendo ver en mis palabras lo ofensivo, por favor, ayúdame.



Se requiere que todos leamos las reglas antes de colgar mensajes. Así que eso tiene que hacer Ud. Aunque no entiendo qué insinuaba Alec, he aquí regla 14

14. You may register with one member name only. Do not pretend to be someone you are not. This includes gender and nationality. Who you are and where you are from is very important to understanding any translations or other language information that you provide.

Un cordial saludo,
Grant


----------

